# Advice on Ski Vices



## thetrailboss (Dec 26, 2005)

So I asked Santa for a set...he delivered some Swix Models but they don't hold my skis :x  Took them back to the shop and they did not have other options.  Drove to Lahouts and they had basically the same thing.  T146 Swix model.  "Those are mainly for nordic skis," (so why do they advertise on the box that they are for alpine skis? :-?  ).  So I'm looking for a durable model that will hold my skis and won't cost Santa an arm and a leg.  Suggestions?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 27, 2005)

Go to ARTECH.com...they're in NH, have a great selection of items and I think fairly priced...


----------



## kbroderick (Dec 27, 2005)

Check out the racing supply houses--

Artech is good
Tognar Toolworks http://www.tognar.com/
Reliable Racing Supply http://www.reliableracing.com/
(there are others, but those come to mind at the moment)

The best type of vises for your skis will depend on exactly what kind of skis you have.  Unfortunately, most newer skis tend towards trapezoidal sidewalls, which are a PITA for tuning in traditional vises.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh...you're talking about vices for tuning your skis!

I was going to suggest drinking heavily, doing drugs of all types, and having a nice old fashioned sex orgy.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 28, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Oh...you're talking about vices for tuning your skis!
> 
> I was going to suggest drinking heavily, doing drugs of all types, and having a nice old fashioned sex orgy.



LMAO!  What ever you do, don't litter off the lift.  That vice is a no-no.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 30, 2005)

We have had great luck with the Toko World Cup vise. Not cheap but it holds the skis nicely. You can also puchase a XC adapter for them.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks for the advice.  I looked at *Reliable Racing's Site* and they had the new *Swix Pro 500 Vice* on sale which I had seen last season and thought was a great idea.  In fact, they shipped it over here in less than a day   But I was not here to get it :roll:  Monday I guess.


----------



## NYDrew (Dec 31, 2005)

Go find my thread on how to build a $15 ski bench.  Screw swix, their overpriced...spend that money on the tools instead (nothing beats having a good scraper, planer and wax...everything else can be found in home depot)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 3, 2006)

Just got the vice in and man, is it sweet.    Can't wait to get back to tuning.  Beer is ready.  Reliable Racing had that baby here the next day after I ordered it...I just wasn't here for UPS to deliver it :roll:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2006)

OK, just tuned all of the skis using it and wow, how did I do without?  Very easy to use and practical.  Well designed.  The "boot" secures the ski very well and pulls the brakes up.  No more rubber bands or popping out of my homemade vices.  The Pro 500 is portable thanks to the C-Clamps.  The two supports for the tip and tail worked well when working on edges and base prep.  MUCH better than the traditional vices IMHO!  :beer:


----------



## kajtek (Jan 30, 2006)

okay, so it works. great to hear that. now the question is how did you attach all of that geat to the bench or you have a stand (the one they recommend -- the terminator tuning stand). now for all of us without three hundred bucks for the stand: what do we do? :idea: 





			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> OK, just tuned all of the skis using it and wow, how did I do without?  Very easy to use and practical.  Well designed.  The "boot" secures the ski very well and pulls the brakes up.  No more rubber bands or popping out of my homemade vices.  The Pro 500 is portable thanks to the C-Clamps.  The two supports for the tip and tail worked well when working on edges and base prep.  MUCH better than the traditional vices IMHO!  :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 30, 2006)

kajtek said:
			
		

> okay, so it works. great to hear that. now the question is how did you attach all of that geat to the bench or you have a stand (the one they recommend -- the terminator tuning stand). now for all of us without three hundred bucks for the stand: what do we do? :idea:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome to the boards.  

Um, I'm not sure what you're asking, but the C-Clamps allow for one to attach the vices to any flat table-top surface.  Yes, they are designed with a specific bench in mind (one with rails in the middle for added stability) but my set-up, a board, two sawhorses, and the vices, all work great.


----------



## kajtek (Feb 24, 2006)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Welcome to the boards.
> 
> Um, I'm not sure what you're asking, but the C-Clamps allow for one to attach the vices to any flat table-top surface.  Yes, they are designed with a specific bench in mind (one with rails in the middle for added stability) but my set-up, a board, two sawhorses, and the vices, all work great.





I got it, I was under the impression that ataching the vices can be done only to a narrow rail. checked later with the manufacturer and they assured me that I was wrong. well, you are assuring me that I am wrong too. so two wrong one to go. tahnkx.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 24, 2006)

I made up two (then later 4) wooden "boots", one my size and one my sweetie's, and I step them into the ski's bindings, then clamp them into a WorkMate style workbench. (Similar benches are now selling for silly prices here, like under Cdn$20!) It seems to hold everything securely enough, and keeps the brakes open too. The "boots" are pretty crude -- hunks of rough-sawn lumber held together with wood screws -- but the bindings seem satisfied.

What would I gain from using the more "official" vices?


----------



## shenty (Feb 24, 2006)

normofthenorth said:
			
		

> What would I gain from using the more "official" vices?



It depends on your setup.  The swix vices have rubber on the top and the sides which protect the skis.  They also allow you to put the ski on its side sharpen the edges. 

But, what ever works IMHO


----------

